# Carola Rackete è libera, il gip non convalida l'arresto



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2019)

La capitana della Sea Watch 3, *Carola Rackete*, torna in libertà. Il *gip di Agrigento*, Alessandra Vella, *non ha convalidato l'arresto*. Il motivo, sempre secondo il gip, è dovuto all'"adempimento di un dovere" da parte della donna, ossia quello di salvare vite umane in mare.

La risposta di Matteo Salvini: "_Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese_".


----------



## Wildbone (2 Luglio 2019)

Fegati spappolati. Fegati spappolati ovunque.
Peraltro per volere della giustizia italiana.
Perfetto.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2019)

*Salvini: "Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La capitana della Sea Watch 3, *Carola Rackete*, torna in libertà. Il *gip di Agrigento*, Alessandra Vella, *non ha convalidato l'arresto*. Il motivo, sempre secondo il gip, è dovuto all'"adempimento di un dovere" da parte della donna, ossia quello di salvare vite umane in mare.
> 
> La risposta di Matteo Salvini: "_Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese_".


.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La capitana della Sea Watch 3, *Carola Rackete*, torna in libertà. Il *gip di Agrigento*, Alessandra Vella, *non ha convalidato l'arresto*. Il motivo, sempre secondo il gip, è dovuto all'"adempimento di un dovere" da parte della donna, ossia quello di salvare vite umane in mare.
> 
> La risposta di Matteo Salvini: "_Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese_".



Che vergogna [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] mi sa che ci sbagliavamo: il Papa e Mattarella hanno vinto


----------



## Ciora (2 Luglio 2019)

I buffoni che si appellano alla sacralità Suprema della legge e le sue gerarchie ora si scagliano contro la legge e le sue gerarchie.


----------



## Wildbone (2 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese".*



Al massimo, anche se credo sia incostituzionale, si può fare un provvedimento per impedirle di entrare in Italia (o in acque territoriali italiane), ma sarà libera di girare come vuole l'Europa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Luglio 2019)

Ma perchè esasperare i toni? Buffoni..?? mah.. è un gorum e ognuno ha diritto ad avere le proprie idee.. ma l’educazione dovrebbe essere la base.

Mi spiace per la scelta del gip.. non fa il bene del paese.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Luglio 2019)

più scontato di un rigore perla juve inesistente


----------



## Ciora (2 Luglio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè esasperare i toni? Buffoni..?? mah.. è un gorum e ognuno ha diritto ad avere le proprie idee.. ma l’educazione dovrebbe essere la base.
> 
> Mi spiace per la scelta del gip.. non fa il bene del paese.



Non mi riferivo a qualcuno in particolare.


----------



## mabadi (2 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese".*



Manda anche il GIP.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> I buffoni che si appellano alla sacralità Suprema della legge e le sue gerarchie ora si scagliano contro la legge e le sue gerarchie.



Con questi post non fai altro che legittimare e incrementare il numero dei "buffoni".

Complimenti per il QI. Ma magari ce ne fosse di più di gente come te.


----------



## Konrad (2 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> più scontato di un rigore perla juve inesistente



La manovra della "Capitana" è come il mani di Alex Sandro...tutti l'hanno vista ma l'unico arbitro chiamato in causa NO.
Che tristezza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2019)

Saranno contenti i collaborazionisti.

Se non entra più in Italia già è qualcosa, in ogni caso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Luglio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> La manovra della "Capitana" è come il mani di Alex Sandro...tutti l'hanno vista ma l'unico arbitro chiamato in causa NO.
> Che tristezza



si sa che tutta la magistratura ecc è del PD. si sa che siamo in un regime totalitarista e certa gente neanche se ne accorge


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si sa che tutta la magistratura ecc è del PD. si sa che siamo in un regime totalitarista e certa gente neanche se ne accorge



Ci sono anche le prove, ma i fenomeni negano.
Pari pari a quella ******* della P2, ma tutti tacciono,come lo scandalo dei bambini torturati per cui anche l'anpi ha rilasciato una dichiarazione a sostegno degli indagati. 
Questi ne combinano una dietro l'altra e c'è gente che ancora osa difenderli.

In certi casi la guerra civile è il mio desiderio. Almeno tutta sta feccia rimarrebbe trucidata sul campo di battaglia come monito per le generazioni future.


----------



## Ciora (2 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Con questi post non fai altro che legittimare e incrementare il numero dei "buffoni".
> 
> Complimenti per il QI. Ma magari ce ne fosse di più di gente come te.



Appigliarsi a idee astratte, alla legge, ai confini, ai principi di legalità e poi scagliarcisi contro quando queste vengono applicate dagli esecutori in vece di farlo, è la più classica delle consecutio logiche di certo depensamento liberale di stampo berlusconiano.

Se quei _buffoni_ si affidano ai bassi istinti e come cani di pavlov ragionano per condizionamenti, probabilmente sì, aumenteranno fino ad un limite fisiologico che confina con l'inizio della ragione.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche le prove, ma i fenomeni negano.
> Pari pari a quella ******* della P2, ma tutti tacciono,come lo scandalo dei bambini torturati per cui anche l'anpi ha rilasciato una dichiarazione a sostegno degli indagati.
> Questi ne combinano una dietro l'altra e c'è gente che ancora osa difenderli.
> 
> In certi casi la guerra civile è il mio desiderio. Almeno tutta sta feccia rimarrebbe trucidata sul campo di battaglia come monito per le generazioni future.



Guerra civile? Guarda, la vinceresti in mezza giornata. Perché 'sta gente o scapperebbe come dei vigliacchi o manco saprebbe usare un paio di forbici, questi sanno usare solo le parole, le scappatoie nelle pieghe dei codici, o i meschini giochi di collusione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guerra civile? Guarda, la vinceresti in mezza giornata. Perché 'sta gente o scapperebbe come dei vigliacchi o manco saprebbe usare un paio di forbici, questi sanno usare solo le parole, le scappatoie nelle pieghe dei codici, o i meschini giochi di collusione.



Appunto, è quello il bello. 
Almeno ripuliamo la nazione da tutti questi traditori e si fa capire alle generazioni future come non ci si deve comportare.


----------



## mil77 (2 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> I buffoni che si appellano alla sacralità Suprema della legge e le sue gerarchie ora si scagliano contro la legge e le sue gerarchie.



Salvini ringrazia vivamente il gip che non applica le leggi ma fa una sentenza politica solo oggi avrà guadagnato il 2/3 % dei voti...poi ci sono quelli come te che fingendosi moralisti che sanno tutto loro e che offendono quelli che non la pensano come loro che fanno venire voglia a quelli come me di votare x Salvini...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Che vergogna [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] mi sa che ci sbagliavamo: il Papa e Mattarella hanno vinto



In Italia comandano loro due. Il bello è che si punta il dito sul fascismo di una parte, ma non ci si accorge del fascismo dell'altra.

Il grandissimo problema è il precedente che ora si è venuto a creare.


----------



## mil77 (2 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Appigliarsi a idee astratte, alla legge, ai confini, ai principi di legalità e poi scagliarcisi contro quando queste vengono applicate dagli esecutori in vece di farlo, è la più classica delle consecutio logiche di certo depensamento liberale di stampo berlusconiano.
> 
> Se quei _buffoni_ si affidano ai bassi istinti e come cani di pavlov ragionano per condizionamenti, probabilmente sì, aumenteranno fino ad un limite fisiologico che confina con l'inizio della ragione.



Oohhh signur....tu pensi veramente che gli esecutori oggi hanno applicato la legge????? Se é cosi la mia consecutio logica é che tu NON conosci le leggi....nonostante con il tuo linguaggio forbito e saccente tu voglia far credere il contrario


----------



## Mika (2 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La capitana della Sea Watch 3, *Carola Rackete*, torna in libertà. Il *gip di Agrigento*, Alessandra Vella, *non ha convalidato l'arresto*. Il motivo, sempre secondo il gip, è dovuto all'"adempimento di un dovere" da parte della donna, ossia quello di salvare vite umane in mare.
> 
> La risposta di Matteo Salvini: "_Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese_".



Quindi se ho capito bene da domani basterà forzare i blocchi militari e speronare vedette dalla GDF per poter entrare in Italia e farla franca. Ho capito bene?


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Appigliarsi a idee astratte, alla legge, ai confini, ai principi di legalità e poi scagliarcisi contro quando queste vengono applicate dagli esecutori in vece di farlo, è la più classica delle consecutio logiche di certo depensamento liberale di stampo berlusconiano.
> 
> Se quei _buffoni_ si affidano ai bassi istinti e come cani di pavlov ragionano per condizionamenti, probabilmente sì, aumenteranno fino ad un limite fisiologico che confina con l'inizio della ragione.



Pavlov, con "P" maiuscola, spero.

Comunque il tuo pensiero, che potrebbe essere valido moralmente, purtroppo ha da essere implementato in un mondo, che perfetto per ora non è. 

Purtroppo. Potrebbe essere valido in un'altra galassia. Detto questo, implementarlo a forza potrebbe avere effetti devastanti e contraddittori. Mi sembra che stia succedendo proprio questo.

Sia io che te, forse viviamo in momento storico sbagliato, o in un universo che non ci appartiene perché troppo "materiale". Forse è meglio scendere a ragionevoli compromessi e fare le cose in maniera più primitiva ma più efficace e/o ragionevole, tipo evitare scompensi di opinione pubblica in seguito a decisioni giudiziarie lontane dalla sobrietà, non trovi?


----------



## 7vinte (2 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In Italia comandano loro due. Il bello è che si punta il dito sul fascismo di una parte, ma non ci si accorge del fascismo dell'altra.
> 
> Il grandissimo problema è il precedente che ora si è venuto a creare.



Speriamo in un Papa come Ratzinger e gli altri del passato e un PDR per bene le il futuro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2019)

La mia idea è che in topic di argomenti come questi sia impossibile evitare la discussione anche accesa. E' fisiologica.

Però mi raccomando, cerchiamo di discutere in maniera civile e costruttiva, e di non esagerare con gli epiteti offensivi verso una o l'altra fazione.

Grazie.


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2019)

Vediamo se torna, intanto da persona non gradita andrebbe spedita in Germania quanto prima, purtroppo ci sono delle leggi ad personam ergo lei, da "donna" (sforbiciatrice lesbohippy direi) e tedesca era impossibile che venisse tenuta "dentro" più di tanto. Fosse stato un uomo ci sarebbe stata un'altra giustizia, sicuro, ecco perché la cretinetta è andata via liscia per crearsi un nome, sapeva già cosa fare.
Buono che si sia creato un precedente e spero che il muro al confine sloveno venga davvero costruito.


----------



## numero 3 (2 Luglio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi se ho capito bene da domani basterà forzare i blocchi militari e speronare vedette dalla GDF per poter entrare in Italia e farla franca. Ho capito bene?



E questa in ogni caso sarebbe la cosa più grave...meditate gente meditate.


----------



## sunburn (2 Luglio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oohhh signur....tu pensi veramente che gli esecutori oggi hanno applicato la legge????? Se é cosi la mia consecutio logica é che tu NON conosci le leggi....nonostante con il tuo linguaggio forbito e saccente tu voglia far credere il contrario


La legge impedisce di applicare misure cautelari in presenza di una della cause di giustificazione previste dal codice o se vi è il dubbio sulla loro esistenza(in dubio pro reo).
Il fatto che non sia stata disposta una misura cautelare NON è un giudizio sulla colpevolezza o meno. Le eventuali responsabilità e l'eventuale esistenza di cause di giustificazione verranno valutate nel corso del processo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La mia idea è che in topic di argomenti come questi sia impossibile evitare la discussione anche accesa. E' fisiologica.
> 
> Però mi raccomando, cerchiamo di discutere in maniera civile e costruttiva, e di non esagerare con gli epiteti offensivi verso una o l'altra fazione.
> 
> Grazie.


.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La capitana della Sea Watch 3, *Carola Rackete*, torna in libertà. Il *gip di Agrigento*, Alessandra Vella, *non ha convalidato l'arresto*. Il motivo, sempre secondo il gip, è dovuto all'"adempimento di un dovere" da parte della donna, ossia quello di salvare vite umane in mare.
> 
> La risposta di Matteo Salvini: "_Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese_".



Quotato 1.00000001.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi se ho capito bene da domani basterà forzare i blocchi militari e speronare vedette dalla GDF per poter entrare in Italia e farla franca. Ho capito bene?



Già e tutto ciò è gravissimo.

Si deve iniziare a farsi giustizia da soli. Non se ne esci.


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In Italia comandano loro due. Il bello è che si punta il dito sul fascismo di una parte, ma non ci si accorge del fascismo dell'altra.
> 
> Il grandissimo problema è il precedente che ora si è venuto a creare.



Il Papa è a capo di una multinazionale che svolge attività a scopo di lucro, penso non ci sia altro da aggiungere.
La prima multinazionale della storia, sempre avanti a tutti, neutrale per volere del Dio denaro, poi già che c'era ha fatto in tempo a darsi delle carichea caso, tra cui quella di Primate d'Italia, del resto quando tu possiedi il 20% degli immobili in Italia è facile comandare senza che nessuno ti venga a dire niente.
E' uno stato minuscolo ma ricchissimo, mi son sempre chiesto perché l'Italia non si sia preso tutto il loro oro visto che alla Chiesa non dovrebbe spettare nulla al di fuori del proprio confine nazionale.


----------



## mil77 (2 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La legge impedisce di applicare misure cautelari in presenza di una della cause di giustificazione previste dal codice o se vi è il dubbio sulla loro esistenza(in dubio pro reo).
> Il fatto che non sia stata disposta una misura cautelare NON è un giudizio sulla colpevolezza o meno. Le eventuali responsabilità e l'eventuale esistenza di cause di giustificazione verranno valutate nel corso del processo.



Va che lo so...ma quindi il gip oggi ha applicato una legge italiana ossia nel caso specifico codice penale? Se si dimmi in che punto...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Luglio 2019)

Sentenza disgustosa emessa da un politici con la toga, giudici disgrazia d'Italia

Questa cosa va molto oltre il semplice fatto che non è stato convalidato l'arresto della scafista. Nell'ordine il presunto giudice, nella sentenza, ha argomentato così:
- ha detto che il decreto sicurezza bis non si deve applicare nel caso in cui una nave di presenti davanti alle coste con persone a bordo in stato di necessità
- ha stabilito che Carola non voleva speronare la nave, e che pur avendo rischiato molto lo ha fatto per il suo dovere di salvare vite

Il tutto omettendo che:
-non c'era nessuno stato di necessità, come detto dalla CEDU TRE GIORNI PRIMA
- i migranti (clandestini che hanno pagato gli scafisti per essere messi in mare) non erano malmessi per il semplice fatto che ricevevano assistenza costante minuti per minuto dalle autorità, come testimoniato dai 2 uomini sbarcati per motivi di salute
-il giudice ha PERMESSO LA VIOLAZIONE DELLE ACQUE TERRITORIALI se una nave dichiara di essere in un generico stato di necessità
-ovviamente la guardia di finanza esce umiliata da questa vicenda

Pazzesco. Quel giudice è un oltraggio vivente per tutti gli studenti e laureati di giurisprudenza (io nel mio piccolo lo sono) che sognano di servire lo stato e la legalità, un oltraggio a tutti quei magistrato che applicano la legge per quello che è, un oltraggio all'Italia. La politica la fanno i politici


----------



## sunburn (2 Luglio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Va che lo so...ma quindi il gip oggi ha applicato una legge italiana ossia nel caso specifico codice penale? Se si dimmi in che punto...


L'ho già scritto: il codice di procedura penale vieta di applicare misure cautelari in presenza di cause di giustificazione o in caso di dubbio sulla loro esistenza. 
La Rackete sarà processata e al termine sapremo di più, leggeremo le motivazioni e potremo esprimere un parere con un minimo di cognizione di causa. Parlare adesso, pro o contro, significa parlare per partito preso, cosa che io cerco sempre di evitare di fare.


----------



## Andris (2 Luglio 2019)

è evidente che ci sia stata intercessione di qualcuno,purtroppo solo in teoria c'è indipendenza poi subiscono pressioni politiche.
l'unica cosa oggettiva è che la nave della guardia di finanza non sia una nave da guerra,altrimenti neanche il Papa l'avrebbe salvata.
il resto è tutto soggettivo,infatti la procura ha fatto gli stessi studi ed ha un parere opposto.
sarebbe interessante anche avere le motivazioni precise,perchè se dal ministero dicono di aver prestato assistenza in base a cosa dici fossero in pericolo?
è la tua parola contro i fatti altrui.

comunque la nave è stata portata a Licata sotto sequestro e i migranti vengono distribuiti,non è un fallimento perchè hai creato un precedente che altri non ripeteranno a mio avviso.
non penso sia bello avere milioni di insulti,passare tre giorni senza poter comunicare con nessuno, andrai a processo come dovrebbe accadere,trovarti le navi di un paese ostile davanti.


l'unica cosa che mi rattrista è apprendere di tutti quei soldi raccolti,gente che manda danaro online pensando di sentirsi più buona.
con quel danaro in africa a persone realmente bisognose per fame e malattie,non 42 migranti economici del ceto medio che possono permettersi di spendere migliaia di dollari per un viaggio disperato,ne avrebbero salvati tantissimi nell'ordine delle migliaia.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2019)

E intanto, da qualche parte:

- chi si è difeso in casa propria deve pagare i danni agli aggressori e magari finisce direttamente in carcere
- i dirigenti della Thyssen se la ridono e dormono sonni tranquilli, vista la principale occupazione della giustizia italiana
- via libera al rastrellamento di altri disperati nel subsahariano, trovato un cavillo che autorizza ufficialmente nuovo schiavismo

Un mondo migliore, ok.
C'è scritto sul codice penale, eh.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Luglio 2019)

Questa sentenza ricorda molto quella della non punibilità dei ladri per stato di necessità. Una idiozia in poche parole. Sta cosa mi pareva roba da studio aperto, ma è successo davvero a un mio conoscente, casa svaligiata e ladri non in carcere per quel motivo


----------



## vota DC (2 Luglio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> La manovra della "Capitana" è come il mani di Alex Sandro...tutti l'hanno vista ma l'unico arbitro chiamato in causa NO.
> Che tristezza


Lei stessa ha detto esplicitamente che si scusa per aver compiuto quel reato e i giudici se ne escono con un "trololo non è reato". Un precedente gravissimo: potranno applicare lo stesso criterio quando ci scapperà il morto.


----------



## mil77 (2 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L'ho già scritto: il codice di procedura penale vieta di applicare misure cautelari in presenza di cause di giustificazione o in caso di dubbio sulla loro esistenza.
> La Rackete sarà processata e al termine sapremo di più, leggeremo le motivazioni e potremo esprimere un parere con un minimo di cognizione di causa. Parlare adesso, pro o contro, significa parlare per partito preso, cosa che io cerco sempre di evitare di fare.



Io sto parlando di leggi e non del resto e tu non mi rispondi...riprovo riformulando la domanda...quale causa di giustificazione o dubbio sulla sua esistenza avrebbe applicato il gip nella sua decisione?


----------



## bonvo74 (2 Luglio 2019)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> I buffoni che si appellano alla sacralità Suprema della legge e le sue gerarchie ora si scagliano contro la legge e le sue gerarchie.


Mettendo da parte l'insulto libero, da cui mi dissocio, hai già raso al suolo la discussione (in senso positivo).

Semplicemente l'Italia, paese in cui il quotidiano più letto è la Gazzetta dello sport, è finito il campionato e quindi più che mai si cerca qualcosa in cui sfogare l'istinto ultras. 
Chi voleva il male della tizia si è prima appellato alla legge, eccitandosi all'odore del sangue, e ora la stessa legge viene accusata di essere falza. 
Magari domani invece sapremo che verrà incriminata, e la legge tornerà in auge.

Insomma quelli che stanno parlando in nome della legge stanno mentendo: semplicemente si tira fuori quando fa comodo.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In Italia comandano loro due. Il bello è che si punta il dito sul fascismo di una parte, ma non ci si accorge del fascismo dell'altra.
> 
> Il grandissimo problema è il precedente che ora si è venuto a creare.



.


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Luglio 2019)

Nel frattempo ho già assistito a reazioni di autentico sconforto, misto a sbigottimento, che poi sfocia in rabbia. 
Alcuni sono realmente convinti di stare assistendo a un'immane ingiustizia, e che questi sono i segnali che decreteranno la fine dell'Italia. Incredibile! Altro che guardare la luna...forse neanche il dito

Questi sentimenti sono come serpenti che l'incantatore Salvini tira fuori dai vasi italiani, suonando le canzoncine, stavolta fatte di:
- atto *criminale*
- atto di *guerra*
- *sbruffoncella*
- *difendere i confini dall'invasione*
- "Carola *ha cercato di affondare* una motovedetta della guardia di finanza. Con gli agenti a bordo".
- "una nave di *centinaia di tonnellate di stazza* (*puntualizzando con la mano) ha *speronato, schiacciato, danneggiato* una motovedetta in vetroresina, con i militari della guardia di finanza a bordo, di cui alcuni sono scesi, altri costretti a *scappare*, per *salvarsi*".






Ovviamente il teatrino è alimentato dalla controparte ridicola del PD che continua l'altra sceneggiata acchiappa-voti, per riunire tutti gli scandalizzati.


Con questa mentalità non ci sarà vento favorevole, neanche quando dalla nostra parte. 
Questo episodio con il nuovo personaggio Carola passerà via rapidamente, mentre la mentalità resta. Ed è questa che ci affossa, a prescindere dagli episodi. Troppo in balia di questi personaggi mediatici travestiti da politici. Capisco che in mezzo al caos di tutto fa comodo affidarsi a una linea, seppur banalissima, come si fa con i santi. Servirebbe coraggio, e la spinta interiore per liberarsi di quelle quattro credenze di tutta una vita


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mettendo da parte l'insulto libero, da cui mi dissocio, hai già raso al suolo la discussione (in senso positivo).
> 
> Semplicemente l'Italia, paese in cui il quotidiano più letto è la Gazzetta dello sport, è finito il campionato e quindi più che mai si cerca qualcosa in cui sfogare l'istinto ultras.
> Chi voleva il male della tizia si è prima appellato alla legge, eccitandosi all'odore del sangue, e ora la stessa legge viene accusata di essere falza.
> ...



Perdonami Mille, sai che ti stimo, ma la tua tesi, come quella cui fai riferimento, mi sembra una provocazione verso chi desiderava un risultato diverso.

Io dò le chiavi di casa ad un mio amico, confidando che ne faccia buon uso, secondo i canoni di amicizia e buon senso.
L'amico mi distrugge casa, invece, organizzando parties con droga, sesso e rock'n'roll.
Al mio ritorno, trovo casa distrutta con mia somma sorpresa.

Morale: sono io della parte del torto, ho avuto fede malriposta. E in più subisco pure una specie di paternale.

Se sapevo che l'amico si sarebbe comportato così, vai tranquillo che la casa non gliela davo. Colta la metafora?
Lo so che è un esempio negativo, ma è giusto per rendere l'idea.

Adesso la legge viene applicata in un verso che tu ritieni consono. Con esattamente le solite motivazioni, allora potrei dirti che erano giuste le leggi razziali fasciste, a quei tempi. Era la legge, no? Ma era ovviamente sbagliata.

Diciamo che adesso è andata così, e parecchie cose sono al meglio discutibili o opinabili. Non mi appellerei troppo alle giustizia delle leggi e come vengono applicate dai giudici. Tortora ci ha rimesso parte della vita per via delle leggi "giuste", d'altra parte autentici mafiosi sono liberi per cavilli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2019)

Il vero regime fascista dei nostri tempi sono loro, chi non è in accordo con le loro idee è per forza un razzista xenofobo devoto al nazismo.
Il risultato è davanti gli occhi di tutti, questa persona ha violato la legge, ma si usa ogni cavillo possibile per farla uscire indenne da questa storia.

Il governo non è un vero governo, ha poteri limitati, sono loro a controllare l'Italia e l'Europa.
Solo anni e anni di riconferme elettorali di partiti non legati agli internazionalisti potranno avere un qualche effetto positivo.

Ultimo e non meno importante, questa gente non è amante della democrazia, loro vogliono solo la loro di democrazia che va bene finché sono loro a vincere, non è ammessa la vittoria di chi la pensa diversamente. Meditate quindi su chi sia veramente intollerante.


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami Mille, sai che ti stimo, ma la tua tesi, come quella cui fai riferimento, mi sembra una provocazione verso chi desiderava un risultato diverso.
> 
> Io dò le chiavi di casa ad un mio amico, confidando che ne faccia buon uso, secondo i canoni di amicizia e buon senso.
> L'amico mi distrugge casa, invece, organizzando parties con droga, sesso e rock'n'roll.
> ...


Gabri il singolo episodio non l'ho nemmeno commentato, nè adesso nè nei post precedenti. Più che l'episodio in sé sto preferendo guardare agli effetti e alle reazioni a quell'episodio, ed è lì che vedo che qualcosa non va.

La metafora in sé mi fa pensare che certamente il tuo amico non si è comportato bene, e tu ti becchi pure il torto. Ma non capisco come sia effettivamente collegato con quanto detto da Ciora:
chi, prima di qualche ora fa, si è appellato alla legge, precisamente a quale legge si è appellato? Perché è davvero troppo evidente che nessuno o quasi, da entrambi gli schieramenti, era dalla parte della legge, ma dalla parte della propria opinione. Perciò se il responso della legge combacia con la mia idea, allora la legge è giusta, altrimenti no.

Con questo non lascio intendere che la legge non sbaglia mai. Quando ascolto Piercamillo Davigo, che parla di problemi grossi di giustizia in Italia, io gli credo eccome. Poi, mia opinione, che qualcosa non va si capisce dai soliti ovvi esempi: Berlusconi è a piede libero. A piede libero. Quindi qualcosa non va.

Poi il discorso, per me, va sempre in quelle due direzioni:
1) la realtà è davvero complessa. E va oltre il singolo episodio. C'è chi studia tutta la vita proiezioni sull'andamento demografico globale (dicono che già adesso è impossibile non arrivare a 10 miliardi) e c'è chi guarda all'unghia del dito

2) una cosa è successa. Un contenuto è stato espresso. Nessuno guarda che la stessa cosa si può dire in mille modi diversi, alcuni molti diversi. Per me queste cose sono importanti: una discussione, a parità di contenuto, può finire in pace come a coltellate.

Insomma per me le reazioni che ho visto in questi giorni sono più gravi dell'episodio in sé (che a me non ha scaldato particolarmente in nessuna delle due "direzioni"), perché riflettono tutta una realtà "sotterranea" e interiore che poi è quella che costruisce il mondo. 
A guardare la gente, onestamente di dubbio spessore riflessivo (diciamo così), che dal porto ha urlato "presto ammanettatela!", "fatti scop!re dai negr1 visto che ti piacciono tanto!", tutti prenderemmo le distanze. Ma dov'è la differenza con chi ha sentenziato "pena di morte", "torture", "colpo di pistola in testa" ?

Non ho letto per intero il post di Di Battista, ma concordo con la sua idea: 
quella della Sea Watch è stato un gran "bel" *show*. Un teatrino dove, non si capisce come, perdiamo praticamente tutti per l'ennesima volta. Cioè veramente chi ci ha guadagnato? 
"Noi" italiani no. 
La carne da macello africana no di certo, o qui o altrove la loro vita è segnata e senza prospettiva.
Forse qualche movimento di voti (davvero utile). Forse di soldi.


----------



## sunburn (3 Luglio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando di leggi e non del resto e tu non mi rispondi...riprovo riformulando la domanda...quale causa di giustificazione o dubbio sulla sua esistenza avrebbe applicato il gip nella sua decisione?



Il codice di procedura penale non è legge?
Ad ogni modo, i mass media parlano di adempimento di un dovere.
Ripeto: noi non sappiamo nulla degli atti processuali. Chiunque si esprima adesso lo fa sulla base del nulla.


----------



## sunburn (3 Luglio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mettendo da parte l'insulto libero, da cui mi dissocio, hai già raso al suolo la discussione (in senso positivo).
> 
> Semplicemente l'Italia, paese in cui il quotidiano più letto è la Gazzetta dello sport, è finito il campionato e quindi più che mai si cerca qualcosa in cui sfogare l'istinto ultras.
> Chi voleva il male della tizia si è prima appellato alla legge, eccitandosi all'odore del sangue, e ora la stessa legge viene accusata di essere falza.
> ...


Condivido tutto. Ciò che trovo inquietante è leggere tanto rancore e odio sulla base del nulla: nessuno ha letto gli atti, nessuno ha letto le motivazioni, nessuno sa niente di diritto della navigazione ecc.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Luglio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il vero regime fascista dei nostri tempi sono loro, chi non è in accordo con le loro idee è per forza un razzista xenofobo devoto al nazismo.
> Il risultato è davanti gli occhi di tutti, questa persona ha violato la legge, ma si usa ogni cavillo possibile per farla uscire indenne da questa storia.
> 
> Il governo non è un vero governo, ha poteri limitati, sono loro a controllare l'Italia e l'Europa.
> ...



È come dici tu, non c'è niente da fare. Viviamo in un paese completamente invertito, dove la parola democrazia è travasata a piacere, dove c'è un unico modo di pensare le cose che è giusto e supremo, che se dici che si è liberi di pensarla diversamente ti rispondono "anche Hitler la pensava diversamente". 

L'unica cosa che conta stamattina per questa gente è che Salvini abbia "perso", perché sono così intellettualoidi che la situazione politica la vedono come una partita di calcio. E via di sfottò e insulti sui social, quando qualcuno si azzardava a fare una cosa del genere alla Boldrini, volevano mettere la "polizzzzia di intennnett"

Chissà se una volta rientrata in Germania le fanno fare uno shampoo


----------



## vota DC (3 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto. Ciò che trovo inquietante è leggere tanto rancore e odio sulla base del nulla: nessuno ha letto gli atti, nessuno ha letto le motivazioni, nessuno sa niente di diritto della navigazione ecc.



Gli avvocati di Carola hanno improntato una difesa sul fatto che le barche più piccole si devono spostare e che non si è cercata la collisione.
La motivazione ufficiale per liberarla è che "travolgere uno sbirro non è reato". Esatto, un magistrato ha tirato fuori uno slogan brigatista e lo ha messo come motivazione. Ci sono mille modi per liberare delle persone, se colpevolizzi la vittima significa che stai lanciando intimidazioni.


----------



## bmb (3 Luglio 2019)

La cosa che mi dispiace di più in questa vicenda, oltre la scarcerazione, è che in questo Paese vengono prima le cagne puzzolenti zecche come questa piuttosto che la nostra Costituzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La capitana della Sea Watch 3, *Carola Rackete*, torna in libertà. Il *gip di Agrigento*, Alessandra Vella, *non ha convalidato l'arresto*. Il motivo, sempre secondo il gip, è dovuto all'"adempimento di un dovere" da parte della donna, ossia quello di salvare vite umane in mare.
> 
> La risposta di Matteo Salvini: "_Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese_".



Bé non è che la cosa stupisca molto, questo sarà uno di quei soliti giudici italiani che sfrutta la sua professione per fare politica.
Ovviamente lo stesso gip sarebbe capacissimo di convalidare l'arresto ad un tizio perché ha fatto un saluto romano.

Ormai in Italia siamo abituati alla magistratura che pur di fare politica non si tira indietro dall'esporre il paese a figuracce internazionali..

Ah, prepariamoci che adesso arriverà il piatto forte: verrà denunciata l'Italia dalla ong e dagli immigrati, sicuro come l'oro


----------



## sunburn (3 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Adesso la legge viene applicata in un verso che tu ritieni consono. Con esattamente le solite motivazioni, *allora potrei dirti che erano giuste le leggi razziali fasciste, a quei tempi. Era la legge, no? Ma era ovviamente sbagliata.
> *
> Diciamo che adesso è andata così, e parecchie cose sono al meglio discutibili o opinabili. Non mi appellerei troppo alle giustizia delle leggi e come vengono applicate dai giudici. Tortora ci ha rimesso parte della vita per via delle leggi "giuste", d'altra parte autentici mafiosi sono liberi per cavilli.



Lo sapevo che non dovevo offrirti la grappa al posto della birra, non la reggi... 
Le leggi razziali furono approvate da un tizio tarchiatello e con pochi capelli che, standosene tranquillo su un vagone a Milano pronto a fuggire, aveva mandato un manipolo di criminali a prendere il potere con la violenza, una volta conquistato il potere aveva eliminato chiunque non condividesse ciò che lui faceva ecc. 

A parte questo, tu ritieni giusto in generale che una persona venga privata della libertà personale sulla base di indagini ancora sommarie e con la presenza(o il dubbio circa la presenza) di cause di giustificazione che rendono la sua condotta non punibile? Se ritieni giusta la privazione della libertà in questi casi, devi essere favorevole all'applicazione di misure cautelari e viceversa.


Questo in generale, nel caso specifico, mi ripeto: noi non sappiamo nulla né degli atti processuali né di quello che succederà in futuro. La realtà processuale non sempre corrisponde con la "realtà reale" perché tutto va dimostrato. Di sicuro non corrisponde nelle prime fasi, perché gli atti di indagine non possono ancora essere complete.
Tu conosci gli atti di indagine? Io no, e quindi non posso valutare. 
Può essere che non ci sia alcuna causa di giustificazione, ma in base alle indagini fino a qui condotte(quindi indagini ancora parziali) la procura non sia riuscita a portare elementi tali da poter far escludere la sussistenza di una causa di giustificazione 
Così come può essere che nei prossimi giorni faccia appello e, sulla base di indagini più approfondite, riesca a portare elementi che dimostrano la non sussistenza della causa di giustificazione. In questo caso verrebbero disposti gli arresti domiciliari. 
Significherebbe che il gip di ieri ha sbagliato? Può essere, ma non è una conclusione automatica, perché lui ha valutato sulla base degli atti che gli sono stati presentati e può essere che sulla base di questi lui avesse ragione. 

Ma in fondo, a quanti interessa realmente analizzare la situazione? Come su tutte le questioni si sono formate le tifoserie e il rigore contro la propria squadra è sempre un furto...


----------



## Manue (3 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La capitana della Sea Watch 3, *Carola Rackete*, torna in libertà. Il *gip di Agrigento*, Alessandra Vella, *non ha convalidato l'arresto*. Il motivo, sempre secondo il gip, è dovuto all'"adempimento di un dovere" da parte della donna, ossia quello di salvare vite umane in mare.
> 
> La risposta di Matteo Salvini: "_Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese_".



Ora, 
io non voglio entrare nel contenuto della notizia perché è davvero tutta imbarazzante questa vicenda, la gestione proprio.

Mi chiedo solo però cosa avrebbe fatto se questa ragazza sarebbe stata dinnanzi ad un porto statunitense, 
avrebbe forzato il blocco?

Da questa vicenda si può evincere quanto poco conti l'Italia


----------



## PM3 (3 Luglio 2019)

Gli euroinomani anti-italiani festeggiano sulla carcassa della Gdf, resa inerme, impotente, obbligata a stendere tappeti rossi al prossimo che cercherà di entrare con la forza nei nostri porti.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Gabri il singolo episodio non l'ho nemmeno commentato, nè adesso nè nei post precedenti. Più che l'episodio in sé sto preferendo guardare agli effetti e alle reazioni a quell'episodio, ed è lì che vedo che qualcosa non va.
> 
> La metafora in sé mi fa pensare che certamente il tuo amico non si è comportato bene, e tu ti becchi pure il torto. Ma non capisco come sia effettivamente collegato con quanto detto da Ciora:
> chi, prima di qualche ora fa, si è appellato alla legge, precisamente a quale legge si è appellato? Perché è davvero troppo evidente che nessuno o quasi, da entrambi gli schieramenti, era dalla parte della legge, ma dalla parte della propria opinione. Perciò se il responso della legge combacia con la mia idea, allora la legge è giusta, altrimenti no.
> ...





sunburn ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che non dovevo offrirti la grappa al posto della birra, non la reggi...
> Le leggi razziali furono approvate da un tizio tarchiatello e con pochi capelli che, standosene tranquillo su un vagone a Milano pronto a fuggire, aveva mandato un manipolo di criminali a prendere il potere con la violenza, una volta conquistato il potere aveva eliminato chiunque non condividesse ciò che lui faceva ecc.
> 
> A parte questo, tu ritieni giusto in generale che una persona venga privata della libertà personale sulla base di indagini ancora sommarie e con la presenza(o il dubbio circa la presenza) di cause di giustificazione che rendono la sua condotta non punibile? Se ritieni giusta la privazione della libertà in questi casi, devi essere favorevole all'applicazione di misure cautelari e viceversa.
> ...



Cercherò di essere breve, anche se non mi riuscirà, e di non andare OT, come abbiamo già fatto secondo nostra consuetudine.

Dunque, ragazzi, la signorina Rachele ha commesso un atto estremamente stupido. Ma non c'è nemmeno da discuterne. La signorina Rachele ha girovagato per giorni e giorni, dopodiché non ha saputo far di meglio che forzare un blocco. E' un atto grave, adesso lo si fa passare come una marachella. Non è così. Qui è stato delegittimato un intero stato e il governo, le forze dell'ordine, la giustizia, pure i migranti, non ci hanno fatto una bella figura. Ne escono tutti con le ossa rotte. La signorina Rachele è stata appoggiata da certa parte della politica, ha sfidato le forze dell'ordine con la forza cosciente di avere protezione, ed è stata ampiamente aiutata dalla celerità di certa magistratura. Ha fatto più il Golia che il Davide. Diversamente dalla leggenda, però, ha vinto Golia.

Mezza politica sinistroide si è precipitata sulla nave a protezione. Ho chiesto almeno un milione di volte perché questi, per esempio, non si sono precipitati a difendere la famiglia di quel militare morto in missione, i cui danari di risarcimento sono stati revocati, sempre dalla giustizia. Lo chiedo ma nessuno mi risponde. Volete rispondermi o no? Ah, giusto, ma quello era un servitore dello stato, uno "sfigato".

Amici, cortesemente non ci prendiamo per il cul*. La signorina Rachele E' STATA FORTEMENTE CONSIGLIATA di forzare il blocco, perché probabilmente già si sapeva come sarebbe andata a finire. La giustizia ita(g)liana ha funzionato in maniera che definirei stellare, e in men che non si dica sono state trovate scappatoie per renderla addirittura una vittima. I migranti stavano benissimo, sono stati continuamente rifocillati e curati. Nessuno è sceso in fin di vita, su una nave c'è gente che ci sta per anni. Chi si sarebbe buttato in mare l'avrebbe fatto a poche centinaia di metri dalla riva sotto gli occhi di tutti e sarebbe stato subito tratto in salvo. Ma non venitemi a raccontare le favole della buona notte, per favore.

I cittadini, a vedere quello che è successo, poi non riescono a seguirvi, non ci lamentiamo se viene meno la fiducia nel paese. I cittadini adesso si sentono autorizzati a delinquere. E diventano nervosi quando constatano che poi per risolvere una causa condominiale ci vogliono anni.

Io non voglio giustizia sommaria, ma nemmeno voglio essere preso in giro.

Poi paradossalmente, chi ne esce con le ossa rotte sono le forze dell'ordine. Già, le forze dell'ordine, che in qualità di marina e gdf hanno salvato migranti. Qui si parla di stragi in mare, ma nessuno è mai morto perché non soccorso dallo stato italiano. Quelli morti, sono morti al largo delle coste libiche. Le forze dell'ordine si sono prodigate per salvare vite umane, ed adesso vengono sbeffeggiate con l'appellativo di "sfigate". Ma veramente complimenti. Mi meraviglio di come certi post possano vedere luce e venire appoggiati.

Poi certo, vengono tirate in ballo filosofie di vita. Io mi attengo ai fatti. Ne escono tutti con le ossa rotte, tranne la signorina Rachele, che ha coronato il suo sogno di una celebrità piovuta dal nulla forzando un blocco navale.

Ah giusto, ci guadagna pure qualche schiavista che radunerà altre persone da spedire, visto che adesso si possono forzare i blocchi navali.

Una roba brutta, ma brutta forte.


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Luglio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Salvini ringrazia vivamente il gip che non applica le leggi ma fa una sentenza politica solo oggi avrà guadagnato il 2/3 % dei voti...poi ci sono quelli come te che fingendosi moralisti che sanno tutto loro e che offendono quelli che non la pensano come loro che fanno venire voglia a quelli come me di votare x Salvini...


Godo come un riccio. Un altro paio di situazioni del genere e Salvini va da solo oltre il 40%. Dopo la scarcerazione si sono indignati persino due miei amici del PD. Uno ha detto che voterà Salvini, l'altro non voterà Salvini ma non voterà mai più PD. AvantI.


----------



## Ciora (3 Luglio 2019)

Ancora un paio di settimane e gli elettori di Salvini supereranno per numero gli aventi diritto.

Con questo post siamo già al 2-3% in più.

In the meantime, breve riassunto:


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2019)

Negata (o "ritardata") dai magistrati anche l'espulsione, che era già stata firmata dal prefetto.

A questo punto manca solo l'ospitata trionfale negli studi di Fazio e Gad Lerner.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Negata (o "ritardata") dai magistrati anche l'espulsione, che era già stata firmata dal prefetto.
> 
> A questo punto manca solo l'ospitata trionfale negli studi di Fazio e Gad Lerner.



Sicuro al 100% che la inviteranno.


----------



## Raryof (3 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Negata (o "ritardata") dai magistrati anche l'espulsione, che era già stata firmata dal prefetto.
> 
> A questo punto manca solo l'ospitata trionfale negli studi di Fazio e Gad Lerner.



Ai tempi del fascismo l'avrebbero impalata in piazza con tanto di cartello con i reati commessi.
Adesso i politici vanno a fare "la guerra" sui social andando sulla barca, alla ricerca di chissà cosa, perché non è nemmeno un gesto cordiale a favore dei "disperati" no, è proprio un atto in piena malafede,
Come siamo arrivati a questo, che schifo, poi i migranti alla fine c'entrano nulla, ora si cerca la popolarità e quello sgorbio-lesbo lì non cercava altro.


----------



## sunburn (3 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cercherò di essere breve, anche se non mi riuscirà, e di non andare OT, come abbiamo già fatto secondo nostra consuetudine.
> 
> Dunque, ragazzi, la signorina Rachele ha commesso un atto estremamente stupido. Ma non c'è nemmeno da discuterne. La signorina Rachele ha girovagato per giorni e giorni, dopodiché non ha saputo far di meglio che forzare un blocco. E' un atto grave, adesso si fa passare come una marachella. Non è così. Qui è stato delegittimato un intero stato e il governo, le forze dell'ordine e la giustizia non ci hanno fatto una bella figura. Ne escono tutti con le ossa rotte. La signorina Rachele è stata appoggiata da certa parte della politica, ha sfidato le forze dell'ordine con la forza cosciente di avere protezione ed è stata ampiamente aiutata dalla celerità di certa magistratura. Ha fatto più il Golia che il Davide. Diversamente dalla leggenda, però, ha vinto Golia.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che la situazione è molto più lineare. E' successo un fatto. E' un fatto lecito? Per rispondere sarebbe necessario conoscere: un minimo di diritto italiano, un minimo di diritto della navigazione, gli atti processuali, gli ottomila miliardi di trattati internazionali relativi a profughi/rifugiati/ecc, i seicento miliardi di trattati internazionali che regolano la navigazione in mare e via dicendo. 
Se, ad esempio, una norma ti dice che il comandante deve provvedere alla salvezza della nave e delle persone presenti a bordo con ogni mezzo, il comandante è obbligato a provvedere alla salvezza della nave con ogni mezzo. E' questo il caso? Io non ho né elementi né competenze per esprimermi né in un senso né nell'altro e mi limito a informarmi un minimo ed esprimere un parere di massima, evitando prese di posizione che sarebbero basate sul nulla. 

Poi vabbè, se vogliamo fare retorica, io ti posso dire:
-che il primo a mancare di rispetto alle forze dell'ordine è proprio lo Stato italiano quando taglia risorse e obbliga gli agenti a turni massacranti per quattro spicci, o quando manda uomini a fare "guerre per la pace" fronteggiando milizie ed eserciti ai quali lo Stato italiano medesimo vende le armi,
-che lo Stato italiano si umilia da solo quando approva norme in contrasto con i Trattati internazionali(secondo l'Onu il decreto sicurezza bis è in contrasto con la Convenzione di Ginevra sui rifugiati e quindi va disapplicato),
-che lo Stato italiano si umilia da solo quando dispone un decreto di espulsione nei confronti di una persona indagata, pretendendo di negare il diritto riconosciuto da miliardi di norme(dalla Cedu ai regolamenti condominiali...) di essere personalmente presente ed esponendosi a dover anche pagare risarcimenti per aver negato un diritto umano fondamentale solo per appagare la sete di sangue di una parte dell'opinione pubblica.

Penso che queste cose siano molto più gravi e potrei continuare l'elenco all'infinito, ma siamo già alla decima birra e devo anche accompagnarti a casa...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Luglio 2019)

Maledetto il giorno che vinse la Repubblica a discapito della monarchia.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che la situazione è molto più lineare. E' successo un fatto. E' un fatto lecito? Per rispondere sarebbe necessario conoscere: un minimo di diritto italiano, un minimo di diritto della navigazione, gli atti processuali, gli ottomila miliardi di trattati internazionali relativi a profughi/rifugiati/ecc, i seicento miliardi di trattati internazionali che regolano la navigazione in mare e via dicendo.
> Se, ad esempio, una norma ti dice che il comandante deve provvedere alla salvezza della nave e delle persone presenti a bordo con ogni mezzo, il comandante è obbligato a provvedere alla salvezza della nave con ogni mezzo. E' questo il caso? Io non ho né elementi né competenze per esprimermi né in un senso né nell'altro e mi limito a informarmi un minimo ed esprimere un parere di massima, evitando prese di posizione che sarebbero basate sul nulla.
> 
> Poi vabbè, se vogliamo fare retorica, io ti posso dire:
> ...



E te pareva, me l'aspettavo. Vengono citati sempre esempi fuori contesto e argomenti accessori a corroborare, ma si manca sistematicamente il punto. Lo Stato ha fallito/fallisce e quindi vanno bene anche 'sti episodi. Ma chi ha sete di sangue, dai, siamo il popolo più tollerante e accogliente della terra. La gente è semplicemente esasperata dall'assistere a questi stupri cervellotici e poi vedersi offesa nel quotidiano. E questo perché c'è sempre qualcuno che dà enfasi e precedenza a questo tr0iaio di questioni, e non si occupa di chi cerca di sostenere il paese con il lavoro e vivere in pace.

Comunque stavolta offro io, lasciamo stare la birra che mi gonfia lo stomaco, prendiamoci un bell'amaro, così almeno curo il mio fegato.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2019)

Impressionante come questa vicenda stia servendo perfettamente sia a Salvini sia al PD. Ma d’altronde finché gli italiani si fissano che i loro portafogli sono vuoti per colpa di ghanesi, camerunensi e senegalesi perché dovrebbero smettere?


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Impressionante come questa vicenda stia servendo perfettamente sia a Salvini sia al PD. Ma d’altronde finché gli italiani si fissano che i loro portafogli sono vuoti per colpa di ghanesi, camerunensi e senegalesi perché dovrebbero smettere?



Sì, buongiorno anche a te. E' stato scritto in 32768 post questo fatto e si continua a insistere su concetti come "solidarietà", "siamo-tutti-figli-di-dio", etc etc.

Ma finché ci sarà qualcuno che studia dalla mattina alla sera su come far arrivare questi poveretti, che sono solo uno strumento, e farsene scudo per appiattire verso il basso il livello della nostra società per alzare il suo status, è ovvio che si crei una forza uguale e contraria che riscuote successo, e con questo non dico che sia dalla parte del giusto.

Si continua a pensare che la gente ce l'abbia con i migranti e sia priva di umanità, roba da pazzi.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, buongiorno anche a te. E' stato scritto in 32768 post questo fatto e si continua a insistere su concetti come "solidarietà", "siamo-tutti-figli-di-dio", etc etc.
> 
> Ma finché ci sarà qualcuno che studia dalla mattina alla sera su come far arrivare questi poveretti, che sono solo uno strumento, e farsene scudo per appiattire verso il basso il livello della nostra società per alzare il suo status, è ovvio che si crei una forza uguale e contraria che riscuote successo, e con questo non dico che sia dalla parte del giusto.
> 
> Si continua a pensare che la gente ce l'abbia con i migranti e sia priva di umanità, roba da pazzi.



Salvini non sta facendo assolutamente niente di diverso da ciò che ha fatto il PD per risolvere questa questione: ovvero nulla. I porti chiusi alle ONG sono solo cosmesi salvafaccia e campagna elettorale così come lo sono quei porci di Orfini e Delrio sulla nave. 
Rifletteteci: l’Italia va in malora per gli sbarchi dei migranti (la cui gestione del PD è stata criminosa e questo non lo toglie nessuno) o per la combo pareggio di bilancio in costituzione+trattati europei+ fiscal compact+euro?
Carola è lo scudo perfetto sia per chi dichiarava di mettere a ferro e fuoco euro e UE sia per i vermi PD che dopo aver devastato questo paese hanno bisogno dell’uomo nero Salvini per continuare a far andare a votare le pecore che ancora gli vanno dietro. È arma di distrazione di massa di cui usufruisce TUTTA la politica italiana.

E lo ripeto ancora: le soluzioni furono messe sul tavolo da Frattini nel 2011, ma si sa, all’epoca le belle anima di Repubblica e della sinistra dovevano far cadere il pericolo per la democrazia Berlusconi.

Non penso affatto che la gente sia razzista, è semplicemente una conseguenza di non aver fatto niente. Ma se Salvini non fa nulla per risolvere il problema va detto e compreso, non serve a niente fissarsi ossessivamente su porti chiusi, aperti eccetera (e non si può negare che gli italiani lo stiano facendo).


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Negata (o "ritardata") dai magistrati anche l'espulsione, che era già stata firmata dal prefetto.
> 
> A questo punto manca solo l'ospitata trionfale negli studi di Fazio e Gad Lerner.


Hai dimenticato Formigli, il primo in Italia ad intervistare Greta Thunberg  .


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Salvini non sta facendo assolutamente niente di diverso da ciò che ha fatto il PD per risolvere questa questione: ovvero nulla. I porti chiusi alle ONG sono solo cosmesi salvafaccia e campagna elettorale così come lo sono quei porci di Orfini e Delrio sulla nave.
> Rifletteteci: l’Italia va in malora per gli sbarchi dei migranti (la cui gestione del PD è stata criminosa e questo non lo toglie nessuno) o per la combo pareggio di bilancio in costituzione+trattati europei+ fiscal compact+euro?
> Carola è lo scudo perfetto sia per chi dichiarava di mettere a ferro e fuoco euro e UE sia per i vermi PD che dopo aver devastato questo paese hanno bisogno dell’uomo nero Salvini per continuare a far andare a votare le pecore che ancora gli vanno dietro. È arma di distrazione di massa di cui usufruisce TUTTA la politica italiana.
> 
> ...


Tu hai ragione. Io penso che per risolvere definitivamente il problema bisognerebbe intervenire seriamente in zone di guerra e commissariare certe zone, oltre ad un serio controllo navale. Cosa che l'UE potrebbe fare, ma sia mai, si farebbe un grosso sgarro al loro amato Soros.

Io penso che se Salvini ha consensi, è semplicemente perchè gli altri sono stati molto peggio o quantomeno era arrivato il suo turno. Il popolo italiano, nel bene e nel male, ha dato fiducia a tutti i partiti in particolare il PD, votato nel 2014 perfino dai fascisti (a Latina fece il botto per dire) che lo fece salire al 40%. 

Questa è la classe politica italiana, dopo Salvini, c'è Zingaretti, poi c'è Forza Italia con Berlusconi che dopo i flop è pronto a sguinzagliare i suoi cagnolini Carfagna e Toti ed infine i grillini con l'inespressivo Di Maio ed il "prete" Di Battista che a tal punto fossi in Casaleggio candiderei lo stesso Grillo che è molto più credibile. In Italia manca un leader vero al di là del partito, uno che dichiari guerra all'UE, al fine di avere una libera politica migratoria e soprattutto economica, altrimenti #italexit. Questo è... Quindi, non indignamoci se ci troviamo Salvini, significa che chi è stato al potere prima ha fatto pure peggio, tipo Alfano nel PD. Poi il fatto che abbiamo Mattarella alla PDR non aiuta mica...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Salvini non sta facendo assolutamente niente di diverso da ciò che ha fatto il PD per risolvere questa questione: ovvero nulla. I porti chiusi alle ONG sono solo cosmesi salvafaccia e campagna elettorale così come lo sono quei porci di Orfini e Delrio sulla nave.
> Rifletteteci: l’Italia va in malora per gli sbarchi dei migranti (la cui gestione del PD è stata criminosa e questo non lo toglie nessuno) o per la combo pareggio di bilancio in costituzione+trattati europei+ fiscal compact+euro?
> Carola è lo scudo perfetto sia per chi dichiarava di mettere a ferro e fuoco euro e UE sia per i vermi PD che dopo aver devastato questo paese hanno bisogno dell’uomo nero Salvini per continuare a far andare a votare le pecore che ancora gli vanno dietro. È arma di distrazione di massa di cui usufruisce TUTTA la politica italiana.
> 
> ...



concordo, ma poi l'aspetto piu esilarante di questa vicenda è l'italiano medio, notoriamente evasore che non perde occasione per bestemmiare contro i finaziari, che si preoccupa dell'incolumita dei finanzieri sulla motovedetta


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu hai ragione. Io penso che per risolvere definitivamente il problema bisognerebbe intervenire seriamente in zone di guerra e commissariare certe zone, oltre ad un serio controllo navale.



Questo la gente non vuole proprio capirlo.



> Cosa che l'UE potrebbe fare, ma sia mai, si farebbe un grosso sgarro al loro amato Soros.



Altro ebreo. Come Elliott. Ma che te lo dico a fa' ...


----------



## sunburn (3 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E te pareva, me l'aspettavo. Vengono citati sempre esempi fuori contesto e argomenti accessori a corroborare, ma si manca sistematicamente il punto. Lo Stato ha fallito/fallisce e quindi vanno bene anche 'sti episodi. Ma chi ha sete di sangue, dai, siamo il popolo più tollerante e accogliente della terra. La gente è semplicemente esasperata dall'assistere a questi stupri cervellotici e poi vedersi offesa nel quotidiano. E questo perché c'è sempre qualcuno che dà enfasi e precedenza a questo tr0iaio di questioni, e non si occupa di chi cerca di sostenere il paese con il lavoro e vivere in pace.
> 
> Comunque stavolta offro io, lasciamo stare la birra che mi gonfia lo stomaco, prendiamoci un bell'amaro, così almeno curo il mio fegato.



Beh, una persona che, senza conoscere né gli atti processuali né le leggi italiane e internazionali, invoca la galera e accusa un magistrato di non applicare volontariamente la legge, come la vuoi definire? Ho scritto "assetati di sangue" per essere gentile... 
Per quel che mi interessa, possono darle anche l'ergastolo se la le leggi italiane e internazionali lo prevedono. Ma se le leggi italiani e internazionali la autorizzavano/obbligavano a fare quello che ha fatto, penso sia giusto che non subisca conseguenze penali.


----------



## sunburn (3 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> concordo, ma poi l'aspetto piu esilarante di questa vicenda è l'italiano medio, notoriamente evasore che non perde occasione per bestemmiare contro i finaziari, che si preoccupa dell'incolumita dei finanzieri sulla motovedetta



Che poi sono gli stessi che insultano la magistratura italiana accusandola di fare processi politici e ai tempi insultavano il Brasile che non voleva consegnarci Battisti con la motivazione che la magistratura italiana aveva fatto un processo politico.


----------



## mil77 (3 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, se una persona, senza conoscere né gli atti processuali né le leggi italiane e internazionali, invoca la galera e accusa un magistrato di non applicare volontariamente la legge, come la vuoi definire? Ho scritto "assetati di sangue" per essere gentile...
> Per quel che mi interessa, possono darle anche l'ergastolo se la le leggi italiane e internazionali lo prevedono. Ma se le leggi italiani e internazionali la autorizzavano/obbligavano a fare quello che ha fatto, penso sia giusto che non subisca conseguenze penali.



Ha speronato volontariamente la barca della gdf... già le avevano fatto un grosso favore a non indagarla x tentato omicidio...è stata poi arrestata in flagranza di reato, qualsiasi persona normale sarebbe stata processata x direttissima ma lei no...altro grosso favore...ora addirittura non convalidato l'arresto perché il fatto è stato commesso nell'adempimento di un dovere (salvare vite umane) e quindi non è reato... e c'è qualcuno che ha ancora il coraggio di dire che non è una sentenza politica e sono state applicate le leggi dello stato?


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, una persona che, senza conoscere né gli atti processuali né le leggi italiane e internazionali, invoca la galera e accusa un magistrato di non applicare volontariamente la legge, come la vuoi definire? Ho scritto "assetati di sangue" per essere gentile...
> Per quel che mi interessa, possono darle anche l'ergastolo se la le leggi italiane e internazionali lo prevedono. Ma se le leggi italiani e internazionali la autorizzavano/obbligavano a fare quello che ha fatto, penso sia giusto che non subisca conseguenze penali.



Ah giusto, le leggi.

Guarda, sottoscrivo e condivido, figurati se voglio mettere un innocente in galera. Ma lasciami pensare un attimo ad alta voce.
Dunque, mi sono documentato, perciò baso le mie considerazioni sulle informazioni lette. Non posso fare oltre, anche perché ho una vita e non posso passare il tempo ad occuparmi di queste cose.

1) Viene ben specificato, più e più volte, che la SeaWatch aveva varie opzioni a disposizione circa il porto di approdo. Si cita la Tunisia, Malta, la Grecia, la stessa Libia. Guarda caso, in base a "consigli" e "delibere" provenienti da enti sovrannazionali con tanto di codice di protocollo, praticamente nessun porto è ritenuto "sicuro". Fra gli enti ci sono Amnesty International. Vabbé. Guarda caso, a posteriori, l'unico porto sicuro risulta Lampedusa. Guarda caso. E guarda caso, dopo decine di giorni di circumnavigazione intorno ad un tonno, viene confermata la bontà della decisione della signorina Rachele di dirigersi verso Lampedusa. Dieci giorni ci sono voluti per capirlo? QI = infinito.

2) Malta non poteva essere usato. Infatti, si riporta che "Malta non ha accettato le previsioni che derivano dalle modifiche alla convenzione SAR introdotte nel 2004". Bon. Noi accettiamo tutto, a quanto pare. Cioè, Malta non può essere toccata, magari qualcuno crepa, ma loro sono a posto. Vabbé, versione 2.0.

3) Si riporta: “Alla luce del suddetto quadro normativo, delle sue *conoscenze personali* in ordine alla sicurezza dei luoghi, e avvalendosi della consulenza dei suoi legali, il Comandante Carola Rackete si approssimava alla acque di Lampedusa, ritenendolo “porto sicuro” e più vicino per lo sbarco e chiedeva, invano, alle autorità italiane di poter entrare”.

Non sto a riportare altro, primo perché non so se si può, secondo perché è roba simil-comica. Ti evito la parte dello speronamento, perché qui si tratta di concatenare eventi e situazioni fino alla malafede. Se qualche altro GIP, di "colore" opposto si mettesse di impegno, smonterebbe qualsiasi discorso nel giro di un secondo, poiché sono motivazioni basate su fatti lungi dalla precisione e dall'oggettività, e stranamente sempre a vantaggio della signorina Rachele. Un po' come gli arbitri con la juve, eh.

Sì, insomma ... oh, questa è un genio, ha preso decisioni ineluttabili (ancorché basate su idee "personali"), districandosi tra milioni di pagine di codice penale, convenzioni internazionali e tracciati GPS su distanze kilometriche. Inoltre conosceva perfettamente lo status di pericolosità praticamente di ogni spiaggia del Mediterraneo.

E che fortuna a trovare, uno su un milione, un GIP che ha perfettamente compreso il tutto, con una meticolosità e una precisione veramente unica.

... io la farei un po' più semplice, và.



PS
oh, hanno aperto un nuovo locale, "il Pirata", che dici, andiamo a sbronzarci?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Appigliarsi a idee astratte, alla legge, ai confini, ai principi di legalità e poi scagliarcisi contro quando queste vengono applicate dagli esecutori in vece di farlo, è la più classica delle consecutio logiche di certo depensamento liberale di stampo berlusconiano.
> 
> *Se quei buffoni si affidano ai bassi istinti e come cani di pavlov ragionano per condizionamenti, probabilmente sì, aumenteranno fino ad un limite fisiologico che confina con l'inizio della ragione.*



Oddio, post dell'anno 

Mi sembri un degno rappresentante dei detentori della verità nell'epoca della post-verità col vizio, da 50 anni senza perder colpo, di spappolare le parti intime di coloro che considerate popolino (grezzo ed incolto, giudicabile sempre per diritto divino), con moralismi e benevoli spiegoni al di fuori del contesto storico, senza alcuna base sociologica-antropologica a sostegno, utilizzando figure retoriche fuori contesto e fuori logica.


----------



## Ciora (3 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Oddio, post dell'anno
> 
> Mi sembri un degno rappresentante dei detentori della verità nell'epoca della post-verità col vizio, da 50 anni senza perder colpo, di spappolare le parti intime di coloro che considerate popolino (grezzo ed incolto, giudicabile sempre per diritto divino), con moralismi e benevoli spiegoni al di fuori del contesto storico, senza alcuna base sociologica-antropologica a sostegno, utilizzando figure retoriche fuori contesto e fuori logica.



_Member of popolino_ triggered.
Ci mancano i fenomeni bolsi con le citazioni di - *MONTANELLI * - che vanno in giro su internet a profilare perchè incapaci di argomentare.
Beccati st'altro fuori contesto:

MONTANELLI ENTRA IN UN NEGOZIO DI CIOCCOLATA.
"VORREI IL CIOCCOLATINO PIÙ PICCOLO E NERO CHE AVETE PER CORTESIA!"
"QUANTO PICCOLO LO DESIDERA DI PRECISO?" GLI DOMANDA IL COMMESSO.
MONTANELLI LO MOSTRA TRA POLLICE E INDICE.
"AAAAH, ABBIAMO IL CIOCCOLATINO CHE FA PER LEI, HA SOLO UN PICCOLO DIFETTO: POTREBBE METTERSI A PIANGERE QUANDO LO MANGIA. È UN PROBLEMA?"
"NO ANZI..." REPLICA INDRO FACENDO L'OCCHIOLINO.
IL COMMESSO GLI FA L'OCCHIOLINO DI RIMANDO E ENTRAMBI SI METTONO A RIDERE. UNA RISATA CHE SA DI CAMERATISMO.


_ Il tizio con la citazione di Montanelli_. Fa ridere solo così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah giusto, le leggi.
> 
> Guarda, sottoscrivo e condivido, figurati se voglio mettere un innocente in galera. Ma lasciami pensare un attimo ad alta voce.
> Dunque, mi sono documentato, perciò baso le mie considerazioni sulle informazioni lette. Non posso fare oltre, anche perché ho una vita e non posso passare il tempo ad occuparmi di queste cose.
> ...



.


----------



## vota DC (4 Luglio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ha speronato volontariamente la barca della gdf... già le avevano fatto un grosso favore a non indagarla x tentato omicidio...è stata poi arrestata in flagranza di reato, qualsiasi persona normale sarebbe stata processata x direttissima ma lei no...altro grosso favore...ora addirittura non convalidato l'arresto perché il fatto è stato commesso nell'adempimento di un dovere (salvare vite umane) e quindi non è reato... e c'è qualcuno che ha ancora il coraggio di dire che non è una sentenza politica e sono state applicate le leggi dello stato?



No. Le barche più piccole dovrebbero spostarsi. Inoltre è nota per avere un'abilità schettinica di manovra. Potevano benissimo stabilire la non intenzionalità e liberarla. Il gip invece ha detto che è stato intenzionale ma che non è reato, in pratica uno slogan da brigatista.


----------



## smallball (4 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La capitana della Sea Watch 3, *Carola Rackete*, torna in libertà. Il *gip di Agrigento*, Alessandra Vella, *non ha convalidato l'arresto*. Il motivo, sempre secondo il gip, è dovuto all'"adempimento di un dovere" da parte della donna, ossia quello di salvare vite umane in mare.
> 
> La risposta di Matteo Salvini: "_Nessun problema, per la Rackete è pronto un provvedimento per rispedirla in Germania, perchè pericolosa per la sicurezza del nostro paese_".



direi che la Lega e' ormai prossima al 40% se non l'ha gia' superato


----------



## sunburn (4 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah giusto, le leggi.
> 
> Guarda, sottoscrivo e condivido, figurati se voglio mettere un innocente in galera. Ma lasciami pensare un attimo ad alta voce.
> Dunque, mi sono documentato, perciò baso le mie considerazioni sulle informazioni lette. Non posso fare oltre, anche perché ho una vita e non posso passare il tempo ad occuparmi di queste cose.
> ...



Ti ripeto, io non ho le competenze per sbilanciarmi in un senso o nell'altro. Mi sembra verosimile che uno che fa il Comandante abbia qualche compentenza sulla materia, escludo invece che tu e io possiamo avere competenze tali da poter contestare o approvare l'operato di un magistrato, per di più senza avere il quadro completo delle prove portate. Quello è compito della procura. Del resto, se prendi il più grande civilista italiano e gli fai domande sul diritto della navigazione, al 99,9% non ti sa rispondere. Pensa quanto possa essere attendibile l'opinione di un utente qualunque.
Il discorso del "colore" non mi sembra particolarmente sensato. Se il gip avese convalidato e qualche pro-Rackete a prescindere avesse detto "giudice leghista!", cosa gli avresti risposto?(pensalo, ma non scriverlo... ).


PS: com'è messa a carrozzeria la cameriera?


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, io non ho le competenze per sbilanciarmi in un senso o nell'altro. Mi sembra verosimile che uno che fa il Comandante abbia qualche compentenza sulla materia, escludo invece che tu e io possiamo avere competenze tali da poter contestare o approvare l'operato di un magistrato, per di più senza avere il quadro completo delle prove portate. Quello è compito della procura. Del resto, se prendi il più grande civilista italiano e gli fai domande sul diritto della navigazione, al 99,9% non ti sa rispondere. Pensa quanto possa essere attendibile l'opinione di un utente qualunque.
> Il discorso del "colore" non mi sembra particolarmente sensato. Se il gip avese convalidato e qualche pro-Rackete a prescindere avesse detto "giudice leghista!", cosa gli avresti risposto?(pensalo, ma non scriverlo... ).
> 
> 
> PS: com'è messa a carrozzeria la cameriera?



Guarda amico, a parte il fatto che passiamo le nottate a ubriacarci insieme a caccia di belle ragazze , io ammiro veramente persone come te e altri, perché magari prendete le difese di quella che è un'azione di salvataggio ed avete fiducia nella magistratura e più in generale degli esseri umani. Siete magari più "puri" e meno "corrotti", e sono proprio persone come voi che dovrebbero costituire la maggioranza della società civile. Purtroppo, anche se io mi sforzo di essere una persona a posto, la gente come me non riesce a vedere il bene in ogni luogo o situazione a prescindere, e spesso se ne ha ben donde.

Permettimi un piccolo OT, ma senza per questo voler dimostrare a tutti i costi la fondatezza e avere la meglio su quelle che sono, in fondo, opinioni su un forum dove ci si fa due risate e ci si confronta per arricchirsi.

Lavoro in un ambito dove è essenziale il concetto di sicurezza, non sto adesso a dettagliare troppo. Quello che faccio io deve rispettare standards che è difficile illustrare, e il prodotto ultimo viene dissezionato, analizzato e vagliato per mesi e mesi da decine di persone che devono impersonare l'avvocato del diavolo, anche contro gli interessi aziendali. Ti posso assicurare che ci sono dinamiche e considerazioni che a volte sembrano da film di fantascienza, e entrano in gioco motivazioni degne di un istituto psichiatrico. Quello che viene approvato deve essere esente da possibilità di manomissione, azioni inconsulte o congiunture astrali di eventi improponibili.

Orbene, una cosa ho imparato subito, e costituisce una legge fondamentale non scritta: che per quanto tu ti possa proteggere da errori o azioni stupide e statisticamente inaccettabili, e per quanto tu ne possa inventare per metterti al riparo, tu non riuscirai mai a proteggerti dalla malizia deliberata.

Per la legge valgono esattamente gli stessi discorsi.

E' questo che io purtroppo rintraccio in quello che è successo con l'evento del topic. Quello a cui abbiamo assistito è stato un episodio lungi dalla sobrietà. Perché i politici si sono fiondati sulla nave a protezione? Ormai nessuno era più in pericolo di vita, vita messa in pericolo dalla signorina Rachele con la sua azione di forza sulla gdf, eseguita più come una pedina lobotomizzata da chissà quale vangelo impartito. Ovviamente i politici non potevano accordarsi con i classici mezzi di comunicazione, se avessero telefonato sarebbero stati intercettati, e se avessero parlato direttamente con la magistratura sarebbero stati banalmente bersaglio dei report. Ecco quindi l'escamotage del "linguaggio del corpo": presenziare sulla nave è stato di fatto un "segnale" di via libera. Mi posso solo immaginare quale segnale potrebbe essere stato la risposta "ok, ricevuto".

Amico, io forse sarò un pazzo complottista, ma ti assicuro che queste cose succedono, e anche molto spesso, e io le sperimento sul mio posto di lavoro, che è una multinazionale piena zeppa di squali. Viverci è difficile, e piano piano impari. Purtroppo.

A margine, sono stati raccolti oltre 500mila euro di fondi per sostenere legalmente la signorina Rachele, che in realtà è totalmente innocente. Chissà se verranno restituiti e chi ha donato li rivedrà mai. Detta così, in amicizia.

Io mi auguro con tutto il cuore che siano stati veramente salvati 40 migranti e tutto questo sia un abbaglio, ma ti assicuro in tutta onestà che faccio una fatica micidiale a crederlo.

Detto questo, la cameriera del locale mi sembra messa bene, ed ha un debole per le anime "sognatrici" e "idealiste". E' un po' strana, eh, sembra una punkabbestia, e parla teteschen.
Dai, facciamoci un salto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Luglio 2019)

Mai scorderò la mia insegnante di Italiano alle medie. Ero un ragazzo curioso e mi ero addentrato in maniera più specifica nel fascismo e nel comunismo. Non che io fossi da una parte o dall'altra, ma ero semplicemente curioso di capire meglio cosa fossero: Dopo un discorsetto durato qualche minuto, in cui lei esponeva la sua idea, a bassa voce e senza farsi sentire dai miei compagni di classe mi disse: "Comunismo e fascismo sono praticamente la stessa cosa, gli estremi sono uguali". Fu una frase su cui riflettei a lungo e che col passare del tempo e della crescita iniziai a far mia. 

Mi tocca leggere anche in questo forum che "i fan" di Salvini sono stupidi, ignoranti e cosi via, visto che danno la colpa ai clandestini dei disastri che accadono in Italia etc. Allo stesso tempo VOI che attaccate in questo modo Salvini ed il suo gregge, che fate? La stessa identica e patetica cosa. Date tutta la colpa a Salvini e a chi l'ha votato, dicendo che i problemi dell'Italia sono causati da Salvini e dal suo popolo. Non ve ne rendete manco conto che siete IDENTICI.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto. Ciò che trovo inquietante è leggere tanto rancore e odio sulla base del nulla: nessuno ha letto gli atti, nessuno ha letto le motivazioni, nessuno sa niente di diritto della navigazione ecc.


Ahimè sì. E' davvero evidente che le reazioni non sono figlie dell'episodio in sé (che ripeto è uno dei migliaia). Non c'è reale corrispondenza tra il contenuto e il suo effetto. 
Se c'è, allora diventano grottesche certe corrispondenze di altri contenuti con relative reazioni.

Basta uno smartphone e magicamente puoi balzare tra vaccini e la loro natura, il futuro del pianeta, ingegneria, allunaggi falsi, criminologia, politica, diritto di navigazione, giustizia, morale, etica, filosofia (ma d'altronde quando alcuni affermano "i credenti sono più evoluti", "gli atei più tristi" può succedere di tutto. 

E come per giunta? Con sentenze scritte nella pietra. Neanche un addetto ai lavori (umile) mostrerebbe tanta certezza. D'altronde se lo fa Salvini perché non chiunque? Tra l'altro Di Maio è stato investito d'insulti (non sono d'accordo) e critiche costruttive (posso essere d'accordo) perché privo di laurea. Salvini invece si sa che è vincitore di concorso al bethesda hospital. Salvini è informato cit.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cercherò di essere breve, anche se non mi riuscirà, e di non andare OT, come abbiamo già fatto secondo nostra consuetudine.
> 
> Dunque, ragazzi, la signorina Rachele ha commesso un atto estremamente stupido. Ma non c'è nemmeno da discuterne. La signorina Rachele ha girovagato per giorni e giorni, *dopodiché non ha saputo far di meglio che forzare un blocco*. E' un atto grave, adesso lo si fa passare come una marachella. Non è così. Qui è stato delegittimato un intero stato e il governo, le forze dell'ordine, la giustizia, pure i migranti, non ci hanno fatto una bella figura. Ne escono tutti con le ossa rotte. La signorina Rachele è stata appoggiata da certa parte della politica, ha sfidato le forze dell'ordine con la forza cosciente di avere protezione, ed è stata ampiamente aiutata dalla celerità di certa magistratura. Ha fatto più il Golia che il Davide. Diversamente dalla leggenda, però, ha vinto Golia.
> 
> ...


Beh se tanto mi dà tanto:
Salvini: "Regeni? Sono più importanti i rapporti con l'Egitto". Prima gli egiziani

Personalmente la fiducia nel paese viene meno per fatti tipo la trattativa stato-mafia, in cui è in dubbio la natura stessa dello stato. 


"Poi certo, vengono tirate in ballo filosofie di vita. Io mi attengo ai fatti...la signorina Rachele, che ha coronato il suo sogno di una celebrità piovuta dal nulla..."
Scusami mi ti sei contraddetto da solo. Ti attieni ai fatti e poi dici che la tizia ha coronato il suo sogno di celebrità??? In base a...??? Anche in altre frasi associ sostanzialmente delle intenzioni immaginate da te (come probabili) alla persona in questione. Questo non è chiaramente un fatto. 

Riguardo le filosofie di vita...filosofie di vita non sono. Le filosofie di vita sono altre cose. Quello di cui parlo è la pura realtà...biologica, storica. Ovvero che la storia dell'umanità è l'insieme di eventi e fatti storici creati dall'uomo. Le persone hanno una componente psicologica. Ignorare questo, e leggere le vicende umane solamente guardando i fatti, secondo me porta a conclusioni disastrose. Per esempio come si fa dico io a guardare a Berlusconi solamente "per quello che ha fatto"? Ignorando DEL TUTTO la persona che queste cose ha fatto? Non ci sarebbero mai stati incantati in Italia con un minimo di riflessione. E della seconda guerra mondiale vogliamo ignorare la comparsa di una tecnica disumana (i nazisti intervistati non provano rimorsi perché "era il loro lavoro") imparando solamente i fatti (A contro B eccetera) ?

Gli stessi che credono a complotti planetari dovrebbero più concretamente (o semplicemente) chiedersi se i problemi del mondo non sono da amputare alla natura di certi soggetti. Poi forse il complotto c'è, ma è conseguenza della psicopatia. 

Lo ripeto ancora, quando vedo della gente urlare dal molo "presto ammanettatela" e "fatti scopar3 dai negr1 visto che ti piacciono tanto" a me dei dubbi vengono. 
Il problema è che io posso scrivere anche un saggio breve, ma dagli anti-tizia o pro-Salvini questo viene sempre interpretato come un difesa al personaggio del momento.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mai scorderò la mia insegnante di Italiano alle medie. Ero un ragazzo curioso e mi ero addentrato in maniera più specifica nel fascismo e nel comunismo. Non che io fossi da una parte o dall'altra, ma ero semplicemente curioso di capire meglio cosa fossero: Dopo un discorsetto durato qualche minuto, in cui lei esponeva la sua idea, a bassa voce e senza farsi sentire dai miei compagni di classe mi disse: "Comunismo e fascismo sono praticamente la stessa cosa, gli estremi sono uguali". Fu una frase su cui riflettei a lungo e che col passare del tempo e della crescita iniziai a far mia.
> 
> Mi tocca leggere anche in questo forum che "i fan" di Salvini sono stupidi, ignoranti e cosi via, visto che danno la colpa ai clandestini dei disastri che accadono in Italia etc. Allo stesso tempo VOI che attaccate in questo modo Salvini ed il suo gregge, che fate? La stessa identica e patetica cosa. Date tutta la colpa a Salvini e a chi l'ha votato, dicendo che i problemi dell'Italia sono causati da Salvini e dal suo popolo. Non ve ne rendete manco conto che siete IDENTICI.


Il problema è molto ma molto più antico di Salvini e dei suoi fan


----------



## gabri65 (5 Luglio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ahimè sì. E' davvero evidente che le reazioni non sono figlie dell'episodio in sé (che ripeto è uno dei migliaia). Non c'è reale corrispondenza tra il contenuto e il suo effetto.
> Se c'è, allora diventano grottesche certe corrispondenze di altri contenuti con relative reazioni.
> 
> Basta uno smartphone e magicamente puoi balzare tra vaccini e la loro natura, il futuro del pianeta, ingegneria, allunaggi falsi, criminologia, politica, diritto di navigazione, giustizia, morale, etica, filosofia (ma d'altronde quando alcuni affermano "i credenti sono più evoluti", "gli atei più tristi" può succedere di tutto.
> ...



Mille, ho capito quello che dici, e lo condivido come fondo, però ...

Non ho capito perché si deve ridurre tutto ad uno scontro politico destra/sinistra, cattivi/buoni, appoggio-salvini/morte-salvini. Poi, ovviamente, si intravedono motivi prettamente politici in questo episodio, che hanno come protagonisti la sinistra (i sinistroidi l'ho mutuato perchè va di moda per identificare quella parte, anche se sostanzialmente io ritengo non esista più motivo di usare questi termini) e la fazione, chiamiamola così, pro-Salvini.

Io Salvini non l'ho citato nei miei interventi (magari forse indirettamente), alcuni suoi atteggiamenti non li condivido, e non ne faccio uno scontro di ideologie. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda. L'ho detto e ridetto tanto volte, e se vuoi puoi rileggerti il post prima di questo. Io ne faccio anzitutto una questione ben precisa, in-topic. Non ho nessuna difficoltà ad appoggiare la sinistra se vedo che opera bene, e l'ho fatto in passato. Adesso sinceramente alcuni atteggiamenti, come quello in oggetto alla discussione, non mi identificano. A parti invertite, cioè con la sinistra che appoggiava il blocco e Salvini pro-migranti, avrei dato ragione alla sinistra.

Ho già detto ennemila volte che io vorrei aiutare i disperati. Ma non si fà così. Quello è successo, ed è la cosa di cui vorrei discutere senza avventurarsi in temi come la solidarietà globale che ci portano molto lontano, è secondo me molto grave.

Quello che è successo è stata lo sconfessamento dello Stato, e si è permesso, di fatto, ad una ragazzina, di andare contro leggi e disposizioni ben precise con l'uso della forza. Ti anticipo subito, molti hanno marciato su questa cosa, invocando robe assurde come il fatto che la motovedetta non era all'altezza della situazione, etc etc. La legge dice che la motovedetta in quel momento costituiva una unità da guerra, e la tizia si doveva fermare. Stop. Poi, con alchimie legiferative ben lungi dalla chiarezza (e con l'appoggio interno di una fazione politica), il GIP ha rovesciato a suo favore. La legge non è purtroppo rigida, e alcuni casi non vengono contemplati poiché mai capitati, e diciamo che si fatto prevalere il caso estremo sul caso standard in maniera altamente strumentale. Per puri motivi di interesse. Se non lo vogliamo vedere, mi dispiace, ma si sta negando l'evidenza e, scusami, alcune cose le si giustificano solo con la malafede, come la storiella dei porti "sicuri" che vengono classificati tali in base alla "sensibilità" della tizia. Per il GIP prende la precedenza su altre leggi molto più definite, e quindi, ok. Ma è sempre la decisione di un'uomo, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, non di un robot che segue scrupolosamente e apoliticamente delle procedure.

Io non metto in dubbio che Salvini stia cavalcando l'onda di disappunto, ma, come ribadisco ancora, mettiamo un attimo da parte le ragioni dell'una o dell'altra parte. E' stato emesso un dispositivo di regolamentazione, ingiusto quanto vuoi, ma paritario a quello di tanti altri stati. Esistono centinaia di altri stati con misure più restrittive. Quello che è successo, non si era mai visto, ed è stato un episodio inqualificabile che non ha fatto bene a nessuno, anzi credo che farà molti danni in futuro. E' un precedente pericolosissimo. Adesso chiunque può prendere a bordo macchina un extracomunitario e saltare un posto di blocco. Si è depauperato l'autorità di uno stato, per cosa, per fare prendere terra a dei migranti che stavano già bene ed erano in salvo già da un pezzo? La SeaWatch, come ho già osservato, ha fatto una azione di forza premeditata.

Sei sicuro di voler prendere 40 migranti a tutti i costi, al prezzo di destabilizzare le regole, sconfessando le autorità e le forze dell'ordine? Se tu non prendi i migranti, vai tranquillo che non morivano, la SeaWatch poteva far rotta da subito verso altre coste, e sai in oltre 10 giorni di navigazione dove poteva arrivare? Nessuno si sarebbe fatto male. Adesso invece non saprei dirti le conseguenze di questo episodio quanto potranno far male a livello di ordine pubblico. Speriamo, a fronte di 40 migranti già salvi, non vengano spiaccicati sulle strade 40 carabinieri, ma il rischio c'è, eccome se c'è. Io non lo avrei mai voluto correre.

Speriamo bene.


----------



## vota DC (5 Luglio 2019)

Lo stato italiano è solo l'ultimo in ordine cronologico ad essere calpestato. La Tunisia che è l'unica democrazia vera dell'area è trattata come paese canaglia con calunnie (la bufala della convenzione di Ginevra non firmata). Molti paesi tranquilli che si stanno aprendo sono accusati di essere dittature bestiali da chi non accetta il cambiamento e se la spassava prima (e per questo ha messo da parte i soldi). Abbiamo asili firmati da magistrati dove c'è letteralmente di tutto, persino gente che afferma di scappare da Weah che è un cannibale!


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Luglio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> _Member of popolino_ triggered.
> Ci mancano i fenomeni bolsi con le citazioni di - *MONTANELLI * - che vanno in giro su internet a profilare perchè incapaci di argomentare.
> Beccati st'altro fuori contesto:
> 
> ...



Ti sei definito con questo intervento.
Ciò che fa più tristezza è che in realtà non conosci assolutamente nulla della persona che citi, avrai si e no letto un paio di stupidate sul web. 

Magari eri tra gli imbrattatori, giusto qualche mese fa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mille, ho capito quello che dici, e lo condivido come fondo, però ...
> 
> *Non ho capito perché si deve ridurre tutto ad uno scontro politico destra/sinistra, cattivi/buoni, appoggio-salvini/morte-salvini.* Poi, ovviamente, si intravedono motivi prettamente politici in questo episodio, che hanno come protagonisti la sinistra (i sinistroidi l'ho mutuato perchè va di moda per identificare quella parte, anche se sostanzialmente io ritengo non esista più motivo di usare questi termini) e la fazione, chiamiamola così, pro-Salvini.
> 
> ...


Sono i politicanti della lega e del pd che creano questo show pro e anti migranti. Mediamente la gente non si tira fuori minimamente; anzi ha grandissima voglia di schierarsi da una delle due parti.

Sì il discorso si allunga troppo. Comunque non è una questione di "mera" solidarietà, la situazione globale andrebbe affrontata per intero. Se chi studia questo ha ragione, sbagliamo a pensare che in ballo ci sono solo i poveri, e noi, comodamente seduti nella parte fortunata del mondo, possiamo starcene tranquilli.
Ormai dicono in tanti che più ignori il problema povertà, più questo si ingigantirà. E più poveri ci sono, più la popolazione mondiale crescerà.
Dicono anche che l'accoglienza di milioni di migranti (in Occidente) non frenerà il fenomeno, perché non si agisce a monte del problema. In questo la Lega sembra avere ragione. Sembra perché questa parte è solo casualmente coincidente. Riscrivo che il governatore leghista del friuli venezia giulia propone un muro anti-migranti dentro cui chiudersi. Di nuovo, la mentalità è decisiva. Un ragionamento del genere è fallimentare (oltre che portare tutta una serie di ulteriori problemi). 

Io questo gravissimo calpestamento dello Stato non lo vedo. Se c'è stato va misurato. Secondo la tua misura, l'Italia ha subito una debacle storica, una vergogna che tutti ricorderanno e che destabilizza il futuro del paese. Mi sembra un pò troppo. Avremmo dovuto assistere a reazioni notevoli, dichiarazioni forti. L'unico che si è scandalizzato è Salvini. Ripeto questo è un singolo episodio (che molto presto andrà nel dimenticatoio), il cui esito dipende dall'interpretazione della legge di alcuni soggetti. Mi sarei preoccupato alla notizia della trattativa stato-mafia, che palesa un problema interno e per giunta nel cuore dello Stato stesso. Mi sono preoccupato maggiormente quando l'Italia era guidata da Renzi, con le sue possibili "manovre".

Questa è l'idea che sta girando, che "adesso chiunque può delinquere in tal senso" o addirittura "chiunque può delinquere". Ma elevare un singolo episodio a generalizzazione scritta nella pietra non è un pò troppo?
Non mi piace poi l'idea di tirare in ballo le leggi di altri stati che ci fanno comodo, ad esempio i ricorrenti Stati Uniti, come se fossero il paese perfetto senza problemi, felice e con una qualità della vita eccellente. 
Per equilibrio, dovremmo anche esaminare le leggi di stati messi peggio di noi.

Possiamo solo stare a guardare cosa succederà nei prossimi mesi/anni in conseguenza di questo episodio


----------



## gabri65 (5 Luglio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sono i politicanti della lega e del pd che creano questo show pro e anti migranti. Mediamente la gente non si tira fuori minimamente; anzi ha grandissima voglia di schierarsi da una delle due parti.
> 
> Sì il discorso si allunga troppo. Comunque non è una questione di "mera" solidarietà, la situazione globale andrebbe affrontata per intero. Se chi studia questo ha ragione, sbagliamo a pensare che in ballo ci sono solo i poveri, e noi, comodamente seduti nella parte fortunata del mondo, possiamo starcene tranquilli.
> Ormai dicono in tanti che più ignori il problema povertà, più questo si ingigantirà. E più poveri ci sono, più la popolazione mondiale crescerà.
> ...



Sono d'accordo infatti sul discorso del fenomeno migrazioni. Per questo volevo tenerlo (compatibilmente) separato dal topic della discussione. Vedrai che se parliamo del fenomeno, nella sua interezza e da un punto di vista serio, considerando molti altri aspetti, ci troveremo molto più vicini di quanto pensi.

Sono d'accordo che esistono molti altri problemi, come la trattativa stato-mafia etc etc. Però se ogni volta che si presenta un problema mi metto ad analizzare questioni tutto sommato abbastanza diverse, rischio di non risolvere mai niente.

Io voglio che siano risolti tutti i problemi, con sobrietà e senza strumentalizzazione. Mi sono espresso su questo problema perché è stato sottolineato, se apriamo un topic su un altro problema, mi pronuncerò su quello. Credo sia difficile intendersi se facciamo un topic unico buttandoci dentro di tutto. Spero di averti trasmesso il messaggio correttamente. Nella solita maniera con la quale condanno quanto avvenuto, condanno altro immobilismo sul risolvere le questioni che hai citato.

E no, a me non va bene costruire muri. E' un concetto sbagliato. Se io condanno la signorina Rachele e la ridicola presa di posizione della sinistra con la visita a bordo della SeaWatch, questo non significa che sono anti-migranti, razzista e fascista. Vorrei sganciarmi da questo luogo comune. Ho una mia visione, che sostanzialmente è quella di vivere tutti in pace, aiutando in modo serio chi ha bisogno. Se poi, purtroppo, esistono situazioni iper-complicate che possono (o devono) essere risolte con l'ausilio di strumenti più duri del previsto, sono d'accordo, poiché esistono persone ad alti livelli che non la vogliono intendere.

Stante la situzione di completo menefreghismo della UE sulla questione migranti (che, sottolineo fine alla morte, sono solo uno strumento per secondi fini), forse l'adottare posizioni intransigenti smobilita il pensiero e le masse. Può essere brutto da dire, ma forse può essere l'unica via. Molti moriranno ancora, anche se continuerai ad accogliere, ma se il sacrificio di questi porta altra gente a stare bene in futuro, ben venga. Da questo punto di vista io mi trovo d'accordo con la chiusura forzata. Poi, una volta che qualcuno smette di pensare ad altro ed è costretto a retrocedere dalle posizioni di comodo, si potrà speranzosamente risolvere il problema e riaprire i porti, o buttare giù i muri, etc etc.

Cominciamo a fare sì che le super-potenze si trovino in difficoltà a permettere uno scempio nelle nazioni e le case dei poveretti, deturpandole e succhiando tutte le risorse allo spasimo. Se la gente sta bene nel loro luogo natio, insieme alle loro genti, tradizioni e affetti, saranno sempre meno incentivate ad imbarcarsi e pagare trafficanti di esseri umani. Bisogna usare il pugno duro per farlo capire? A me sembra proprio così.

Che poi questo pensiero sia solo sbandierato, applicato, ma non accompagnato, da altre politiche, allora non va bene. Come si dice di Salvini. Io non sono d'accordo con Salvini, sono d'accordo con quello che dice in merito a questo. Poi su altre cose posso essere in disaccordo completo. Ma non posso prendere tutto Salvini, con tutto il suo essere, a pretesto per invalidare ogni singolo discorso. Modus operandi mio che applico a tutto.

E che il risultato dell'episodio sia leggero nei confronti del calpestamento dello Stato, come osservi te, rispetto al troppo che dico io, ok, discutiamone. Nel senso, discutiamone veramente. Magari non avrà nessunissimo effetto nella vita di tutti i giorni, in tal caso avrai ragione. Ma se anche una sola vita umana ci rimetterà perché un pazzo criminale sfrutta quanto accaduto a suo vantaggio, per me è inaccettabile, soprattutto se questa vita umana è un servitore dello Stato, che dedica la sua vita alla nostra protezione, come un carabiniere o un finanziere. Per te è una soglia accettabile una sola vita umana? Due? Quante?

A me piacerebbe che la gente cominciasse a vedere le cose come stanno, senza farsi prendere dai demoni di Salvini o della sinistra, ed analizzasse bene le cose da un punto di vista preciso e meno religioso. Se la sinistra sbaglia ad appoggiare il "buonismo", che si riprenda. Se la destra sbaglia ad appoggiare l'intolleranza, che si riprenda.

Rientrando in topic, se una unità marittima forza un blocco navale e viene autorizzata una azione di forza a vantaggio di una persona al meglio sconosciuta, che faziosamente ritiene dei porti meno "sicuri" e poi ritiene "sicuro" schiacciare una motovedetta, non ci siamo, con tutte le conseguenze sociali che dicevamo. Se invece una ONG affidabile arriva vicino le nostre coste in evidente stato di difficoltà e con persone a rischio della vita, sono sicuro che i nostri militari sarebbero stati i primi ad infrangere le regole ed aiutare, e sarebbero usciti vincitori e nessuno avrebbe avuto da ridire, neppure Salvini, la cosa sarebbe stata gestita umanamente e stop. Ci scommetto tutto quello che possiedo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Lo stato italiano è solo l'ultimo in ordine cronologico ad essere calpestato. La Tunisia che è l'unica democrazia vera dell'area è trattata come paese canaglia con calunnie (la bufala della convenzione di Ginevra non firmata). Molti paesi tranquilli che si stanno aprendo sono accusati di essere dittature bestiali da chi non accetta il cambiamento e se la spassava prima (e per questo ha messo da parte i soldi). Abbiamo asili firmati da magistrati dove c'è letteralmente di tutto, persino gente che afferma di scappare da Weah che è un cannibale!



Verissimo.


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, la cameriera del locale mi sembra messa bene, ed ha un debole per le anime "sognatrici" e "idealiste". E' un po' strana, eh, sembra una punkabbestia, e parla teteschen.
> Dai, facciamoci un salto.


Ma se invece andassimo in uno di quei locali di Formentera dove c'è la gnagna vera?


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma se invece andassimo in uno di quei locali di Formentera dove c'è la gnagna vera?



Si potrebbe fare.

Il problema è che lì è pieno zeppo di giocatori, e non vorrei correre il rischio di incontrare Borini o qualcun altro, mi scatterebbe il nervo e non vorrei provocare una rissa nel locale.


----------

